# The Hills - is it a soap or is it real peoples lives.



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have only seen snippets of it but always wondered if its a a soap or is it real people and their daily life?    Just curious as find it a very weird thing!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Apparently it's real.

The stars get paid pretty big money to allow the cameras with them but MTV helped them get their jobs etc.
It does all seem a bit fake but I love it all the same!


----------



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have caught a few episodes and have wondered that myself a few times.  I'ts a bit OTT to be real - you'd think !!!!

Nic


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

following the lives of these kids is supposed to be real, with some theatrical input, so not real then  

you know the normal fly on the wall thing, they know they are being watched so things will be staged, the camera's in the right place at certain times + all that

xxx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi

Took me ages to fathom out whether it was real or not, and then when realised it was real got completely addicted as couldnt believe these kids live like this.  Its a follow on from Laguna Beach apparently another MTV show where some of the same "characters" were at school.  Lives of the rich and famous huh!

One thing is though I really hate Spencer he shouldnt be allowed air time he's so evil!

Nic1977 we definately like the same TV, maybe we could ask for some questions on this in the quiz?


----------

